# Happy Mother's Day to All the Dog Moms!



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

I came across this great poem and decided to post it to my blog. 

It celebrates all the Dog Mom's out there so enjoy and Happy Mother's Day! :wink:

- Jean

Before I Was A Dog Mom | The Safest Dog Food


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for that! Sweet poem! Too bad I wont be getting any cards or presents (the kinds I want) from my "kids" LOL


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Aww that is a cute poem! But the part of being pooped or peed on ha I have 5 kids and they did this to me before the dogs did! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

That was really cute. Thanks for sharing!

Richelle


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Thank you. I loved the poem and shared it with my friends. I've got a pair of teenagers in addition to my 3 doggies so there's lots of love to go around .....


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awh, that was a great poem, thanks for sharing. 

I don't have any skin kids yet... I'm the youngest of four kids...

My sister has three skin kids.
My other sister has one.
My brother's wife is due tomorrow.


I have FIVE fur kids, and somehow I'm overlooked in my family! lol


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

My babies' grandparents won't see them as my children. So I'm overlooked, too, Corgi. haha. I tell them all the time, "Learn to love them, because they're the only grandkids you're ever going to have." They just don't get it! My dad-in-law says he'll consider horses as grandkids if I get them.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I keep telling my mom they're her granddogs, and they should be treated as such!!
She has all her skin grandkids pictures abover her fireplace. For mother's day, I sent framed 5x7's (same size/frames as the others) of the dogs & cat, and told her they ought to be up there, too! haha

Champ is the only dog of mine that my family likes.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

My husband and I have cant have kids together but we have Frodo and that to us is our baby. My mom doesn't like when we refer to him as her granddog.


----------

